# The London Classic - an urban cycling adventure -April 11th



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wanted to plug the charity bike ride I'm helping to organise. 

Its called The London Classic and its happening on Sunday April the 11th.  Starting and ending in Crystal Palace in the South London Alps its a 32ish mile circuit that takes in the cobbles of the west and east ends, before taking the water transfer back into South London (otherwise known as the Woolwich Ferry) and climbing up to the finish back at Crystal Palace.  Once back at our HQ (aka The Alma pub) you'll be invited to sup some ale and watch live big screen coverage of the 2010 Paris-Roubaix pro bike race.

The event is free to enter.  The aim is to raise funds for The Evelina Childrens Hospital so we ask that you consider making a donation when you sign on at the start.  Theres a prize draw back at the Alma when you finish with prizes donated by Brixton Cycles.  Theres also secure bike parking for about 200 bikes.  You can enter the event by visiting Brixton Cycles and filling in a form or by downloading a PDF entry form from here. We will be limiting entry to 200 so please get in and register as soon as possible

Its not a really serious lycra only thing btw - we're trying to make it fun.  We also encorage all those that don't think they can do the full distance to cheat and do less... and those that have no intention of riding a bike to come to the pub and have a beer anyway.

Full details on the website: www.thelondonclassic.org

cheers



(I have the ok from the Ed to do this btw)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 20, 2010)

As you know, I'm desperate to do this but away on a stag weekend. Looks amazing, will definitely be up for 2011 London Classic


----------



## sir.clip (Jan 20, 2010)

This sounds good.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 20, 2010)

ooh i want to do this!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 20, 2010)

Chris - shame you can't make it - I'll reserve the 001 plate for you next year.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll do it mate.

Does it involve Highgate hill west?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 20, 2010)

tommers said:


> I'll do it mate.
> 
> Does it involve Highgate hill west?



Nope - its a clockwise loop starting and ending in Crystal Palace - up to Covent Garden then Clerkenwell, Bishopsgate, Hoxton, before tackling the myriad cobbled lanes of Tower Hamlets before and down to docklands. Then Woolwich Ferry, Charlton, Blackheath, Deptford, Lewisham, Honor Oak, Forest Hill, Sydenham Hill, Gypsy Hill and Palace for beer, cake and big screen bike racing.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Nope - its a clockwise loop starting and ending in Crystal Palace - up to Covent Garden then Clerkenwell, Bishopsgate, Hoxton, before tackling the myriad cobbled lanes of Tower Hamlets before and down to docklands. Then Woolwich Ferry, Charlton, Blackheath, Deptford, Lewisham, Honor Oak, Forest Hill, Sydenham Hill, Gypsy Hill and Palace for beer, cake and big screen bike racing.



I'll pack the amphetamines.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 20, 2010)

You won't need to pack any - we're passing through so many great places to buy fresh


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 20, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Chris - shame you can't make it - I'll reserve the 001 plate for you next year.



sweet


----------



## sir.clip (Jan 21, 2010)

Is it initially a race?

What are the prizes for?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 21, 2010)

It is most definitely not a race - it is a signed ride.  The prizes are part of a raffle designed to get you to sign up and turn up!


----------



## Boycey (Jan 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> I'll pack the amphetamines.





Sigmund Fraud said:


> You won't need to pack any - we're passing through so many great places to buy fresh



i am so up for this 

will be good to meet the cyclists of real urbanz, will do my best to gather a decent crowd.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 21, 2010)

Cheers Boycey

Any chance I can put an A4 poster up somewhere in your shop?

q!|cheeky mode


----------



## Boycey (Jan 21, 2010)

was just gonna pm you about that as it happens


----------



## Diamond (Jan 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> I'll do it mate.
> 
> Does it involve Highgate hill west?



Toughest climb in the London area?

I'm definitely up for this and will try and get a mate signed on too. Are places expected to go fast?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 21, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Toughest climb in the London area?
> 
> I'm definitely up for this and will try and get a mate signed on too. Are places expected to go fast?



Yes

Highgate West Hill toughest climb in London?  No way - really only gets going at the top and even then its only 11%.  I reckon Gypsy hill is harder (it'll be our last climb before home).  Before that we will have sent you up Honour Oak Park and the jewel in our crown the awesome Canonbie Road SE23.

There will be a way of avoiding both climbs if you're not feeling it


----------



## Diamond (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool. Will badger my mate tonight and try and sign up by tomorrow. Sounds like I'm going to have to put in some practice.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 21, 2010)

There will be loads of totally unfit, chain smoking fixie hipsters doing the ride so don't sweat it


----------



## Diamond (Jan 21, 2010)

Just persuaded my mate to sign up as well.

Do you think it's best to post the form or pop into Brixton cycles tomorrow?

Incidentally, are there any N.London shops participating in the same way that Brixton cycles is?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 21, 2010)

Either is fine If you go in the shop just ask.  Fill in the top half of the form and take the bottom part with the no. on with you (its different from the d/loadable form).

Brixton are the title sponsors cos they're not only providing the raffle prizes but the BC club is volunteering to staff the bike park, do signing on, put up / take down signs. DJ and make cakes.  I'm going to ask a few more bike shops to carry posters (cheers Boycey for the contacts) but I have to be mindful that as BC are a title sponsor other shops might not be mad keen to support.  

Currently in negotiation with the Flemish govt rep in London to give me 10 crates of beer.  He was offering me an Eddy Merckx bike to raffle last year but that was when we were running on the same day as the Tour of Flanders...watch this space.  Every entrant also gets a free Mule Bar.  I'm trying to blag more and more stuff to give away / raffle but my primary concern is making this thing happen


----------



## crustychick (Jan 21, 2010)

this sounds good 

eta: can you get bike-friendly public transport to the start?

edit again: I see you can get a train from Victoria - thus I can get the Oxford Tube to Victoria bus station then get on a train - hoorah!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 21, 2010)

Appreciate the effort - I might have someone I know coming from Oxford...don't want to get your hopes up...

Theres going to be a T-shirt too if theres enough interest - all proceeds to charidee of course


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 22, 2010)

You look lovely in those pictures.

I'll have a t-shirt


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jan 23, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Yes
> 
> Highgate West Hill toughest climb in London?  No way - really only gets going at the top and even then its only 11%.  I reckon Gypsy hill is harder (it'll be our last climb before home).  Before that we will have sent you up Honour Oak Park and the jewel in our crown the awesome Canonbie Road SE23.
> 
> There will be a way of avoiding both climbs if you're not feeling it



Last summer I went through a phase of trying to find and climb the toughest hills in London on my fixed-wheel bike.  I wrote about it here.  And yes, Canonbie Road was definitely the toughest!!  Harder than Swains Lane or Haverstock Hill, for example.

I only just made it up the longer side, stopping at the bend in the road (which I thought was the end of it) and falling to the floor hyperventilating, then getting back on my bike and struggling up the rest ten minutes later.  

Then there's the shorter, steeper side of it back down to Honor Oak Road and I didn't even attempt it.  My housemate managed it, again riding fixed-wheel, zig-zagging across.  But he's 19 and weighs about 9 stone while I'm 31 and weigh, well, a lot more than that.

I'll definitely be up for the London Classic - though hope there aren't too many cobbles!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 23, 2010)

Great blog i'mnotsofast, hope to see you on April the 11th.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmm, Canonbie Road eh? A Sunday challenge if ever I saw one 

It doesn't look anything special from Google StreetView.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jan 24, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Hmm, Canonbie Road eh? A Sunday challenge if ever I saw one
> 
> It doesn't look anything special from Google StreetView.



I promise you, this road will take more out of you than all the rest of the ride!   The shorter, steeper side is 18% gradient; I think the other side is 11% but very long.   And remember, riding a geared bike is cheating!  

Here is some appropriate music while looking at the below pics:


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 24, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> 18 or 19% gradient on the shorter side, not steep enough for you?  And remember, riding a geared bike is cheating!



Ooof. When you weigh 15.5st, that's not gonna come easy


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jan 24, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ooof. When you weigh 15.5st, that's not gonna come easy



Just tell yourself the weight helps you pull upwards!  Though I remember my bike coming to a complete stop when I tried it last time.

It'll be fun for the residents of the road to see so many cyclists collapsing at the attempt.  But I guess they're used to it.

Here's a suitably foreboding pic of it I found on Flickr, (c) Mojolicious:


----------



## sir.clip (Jan 24, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> And remember, riding a geared bike is cheating!


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 24, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Either is fine If you go in the shop just ask.  Fill in the top half of the form and take the bottom part with the no. on with you (its different from the d/loadable form).
> 
> Brixton are the title sponsors cos they're not only providing the raffle prizes but the BC club is volunteering to staff the bike park, do signing on, put up / take down signs. DJ and make cakes.  I'm going to ask a few more bike shops to carry posters (cheers Boycey for the contacts) but I have to be mindful that as BC are a title sponsor other shops might not be mad keen to support.
> 
> Currently in negotiation with the Flemish govt rep in London to give me 10 crates of beer.  He was offering me an Eddy Merckx bike to raffle last year but that was when we were running on the same day as the Tour of Flanders...watch this space.  Every entrant also gets a free Mule Bar.  I'm trying to blag more and more stuff to give away / raffle but my primary concern is making this thing happen



I was tempted by the details of this ride alone.  And now you tells us you have arranged free beer - I'm in!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 24, 2010)

He hasn't got back to me yet on the beer - if he does I'm gonna recommend £1 a bottle to raise funds.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 24, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> I promise you, this road will take more out of you than all the rest of the ride!   The shorter, steeper side is 18% gradient; I think the other side is 11% but very long.   And remember, riding a geared bike is cheating!



That bend is horrible - off camber and the gradient shifts about, very hard to keep a rhythm going. Canonbie road is believe it or not very similar to La col de Marie Blanc, just about 1/15th as long.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 24, 2010)

Ooh, I'm quite tempted by this. Good cause and all  but I don't cycle up many hills often. How hardcore is the route


----------



## bromley (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm tempted! Canonbie Road must have been a nightmare during the recent snow and ice!


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ooh, I'm quite tempted by this. Good cause and all  but I don't cycle up many hills often. How hardcore is the route



Thanks for pointing this out to me Bee! I'm definitely in


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ooh, I'm quite tempted by this. Good cause and all  but I don't cycle up many hills often. How hardcore is the route



As hardcore as you want to make it.  The main thing is that you enjoy it - so with that in mind there are numerous places to cheat.  This is particularly true of the last 3rd of the ride where all the hills are - Canonbie road is avoidable (just turn L at the top of Honour Oak Park to cut it out) and Gipsy Hill is the final climb which is avoidable  by going straight on into Palace along CP Parade and not going down College Rd.

Similarly some of the cobbles are avoidable (but why would you do such a thing?!). And anyone who wants to bail at any point just has to head to Palace from wherever they are.


----------



## Spark (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm tempted too.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm tempted to bring my bike down from Brum for this...but probably won't.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> As hardcore as you want to make it.  The main thing is that you enjoy it - so with that in mind there are numerous places to cheat.  This is particularly true of the last 3rd of the ride where all the hills are - Canonbie road is avoidable (just turn L at the top of Honour Oak Park to cut it out) and Gipsy Hill is the final climb which is avoidable  by going straight on into Palace along CP Parade and not going down College Rd.
> 
> Similarly some of the cobbles are avoidable (but why would you do such a thing?!). And anyone who wants to bail at any point just has to head to Palace from wherever they are.


Really don't know that area well, so can only go by the pics posted up there ^ and I guess how I feel on the day. I think I might die on that hill though  reminds me of some roads we cycled round after gettng lost in Truro a couple of years back 

Is it going to be a load of competitive blokes on fixies? 

I really fancy doing it, but not sure if I'm fit enough. I cycle every day, but not those distances... what d'you reckon han?


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it going to be a load of competitive blokes on fixies?
> 
> I really fancy doing it, but not sure if I'm fit enough. I cycle every day, but not those distances... what d'you reckon han?



I don't ride a fixie.  And I'm not competitive.  Or, at least, I won't be on this.

Do it, do it, do it.  It'll be a laugh.

(I am quite prepared for somebody to repeat that to me whilst I'm throwing up at the top of some stupid south london hill.)


----------



## crustychick (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Really don't know that area well, so can only go by the pics posted up there ^ and I guess how I feel on the day. I think I might die on that hill though  reminds me of some roads we cycled round after gettng lost in Truro a couple of years back
> 
> Is it going to be a load of competitive blokes on fixies?
> 
> I really fancy doing it, but not sure if I'm fit enough. I cycle every day, but not those distances... what d'you reckon han?



I'll do it if you do it Biddly  you probably cycle more than me at the moment (I have a 10 minute pootling commute!) But, if it's not a _race_ as such then it doesn't matter how long it takes you... and it's possible to stop at any point and go back to HQ!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it going to be a load of fat old blokes on fixies?



More like this


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

tommers said:


> I don't ride a fixie.  And I'm not competitive.  Or, at least, I won't be on this.
> 
> Do it, do it, do it.  It'll be a laugh.
> 
> (I am quite prepared for somebody to repeat that to me whilst I'm throwing up at the top of some stupid south london hill.)





crustychick said:


> I'll do it if you do it Biddly  you probably cycle more than me at the moment (I have a 10 minute pootling commute!) But, if it's not a _race_ as such then it doesn't matter how long it takes you... and it's possible to stop at any point and go back to HQ!


ok, that's given me a bit more confidence. I'll sign up 

and between now and then I'll try and tackle a few more hills 



i'mnotsofast said:


> More like this


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ok, that's given me a bit more confidence. I'll sign up
> 
> and between now and then I'll try and tackle a few more hills



You'll be fine, beee! I'm deffo gonna sign up. Let's do it! It'll be a larf.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2010)

Just signed up this evening.

I can't decide whether to check out Canonbie Road this weekend or leave it 'blind', so to speak, for the day itself.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

Got signed up last night 

I reckon I'll do a few cycles up to Crystal Palace, just so I know how to get there for the day more than anything. Really don't know about that road though


----------



## crustychick (Jan 28, 2010)

As I struggled sooo much in my 45 min spinning class last night and was fed up cycling to work this morning, I'm a bit worried that I'm not goign to be able to do this at all!!! eeeek!

have printed off the registration sheets though. will check if boy wants to do it too...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't been spinning for a few months now crusty, and I always struggled


----------



## crustychick (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I haven't been spinning for a few months now crusty, and I always struggled



okay...  this is all good then... 

I have never cycled anything like 40 miles in one go, in my life, so this will certainly be erm, challenging!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2010)

crustychick said:


> okay...  this is all good then...
> 
> I have never cycled anything like 40 miles in one go, in my life, so this will certainly be erm, challenging!



I once went on a 40 miler with Sig and Gaijin Girl and it nearly killed me 

Have done a few since then and it was much better.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

OP says it's going to be about 32. I just keep thinking, it's only to work and back 4 times... and I'll have to stop to go to the loo at some point


----------



## Spark (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it says 40 on the website.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

It does, but also says they haven't finalised the route. Chris saying 40 miles killed him isn't filing me with confidence... but I bet that was quite a hilly cycle eh?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It does, but also says they haven't finalised the route. Chris saying 40 miles killed him isn't filing me with confidence... but I bet that was quite a hilly cycle eh?



Yeah, Crystal Palace to Box Hill and back. But actually that route it fine, it was more that I was trying to keep up with 3 other people who were far, far fitter than me that was the problem. If I'd have gone at my own pace, as you will on the London Classic, then it'd have been fine.

You'll be surprised. When you finish you'll probably feel that you could do plenty more.


----------



## Spark (Jan 28, 2010)

Depends how fast you're trying to go and the conditions, eg wet or windy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

Not very fast, and it will be sunny


----------



## Spark (Jan 28, 2010)

But not too hot either


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 28, 2010)

Spark said:


> I think it says 40 on the website.



Just to clarify, the route is still being made - particularly the middle bit.  We are telling people to aim for 40 miles but it may be a lot less.  The provisional route as it stands is around 32 miles.  By the end of Feb I hope to have a fully sorted route that I can publish. 

Last weekend I spent most of saturday freezing my nuts off trying to figure out a safe and smooth way to link two cobbled sections, one in Bishopsgate and one in Hoxton.  I was keen to avoid the Shoreditch one way system but thats not possible.  The route is the most technically challenging ever attempted on a ride like this, we're talking about 300+ signs being fixed to lamp posts and route guides being printed.


----------



## han (Jan 28, 2010)

I did 50 miles on the London to Brighton a few years back and it was really knackering but do-able.

We'll be fine!


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I wish I didn't chain smoke these days. 

Love those cobbles - we used to ride some rural ones in Cheshire.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm kinda tempted by this.   I've not been on the bike for a bit but need something to aim for.  Did a 23 miler back in October but that was v v flat.  I am shit on hills and will prob have to push.  Is it a mad idea?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

No it's not a mad idea... do it  my boy's signed up and he only gets on his bike about once a month. It's a while til April, so plenty of time for cycles, and a little bit of hill practice. We should plan a few Sunday cycles up to Crystal Palace (for a pint). I'm rubbish on hills too


----------



## colacubes (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok - I've done it.  I may regret this but it'll give some impotece to get my lazy arse on my bike again


----------



## han (Feb 1, 2010)

It's amazing how much difference you notice after just doing a few days of hill practise. I've got a little circuit I do from Brixton Hill to Crystal Palace and back via Tulse Hill, and after about the third time I could go up Gypsy Hill no probs! (The first couple of times I had to walk when I got halfway). 

I've signed up too


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2010)

Wouldn't mind knowing your route han... I reckon I'll drag the boy out next weekend for a cycle.


----------



## han (Feb 1, 2010)

I go  up Brixton Hill to Streatham, then at Streatham Hill station turn left at Leigham Court Rd and go to the very end of that road (a good little hill up there) to Streatham Common. Then I turn left onto Crown Lane and zoom down the hill to Crown Dale and then up Central Hill/Westow Hill (a biggie).

Then I turn left onto Crystal Palace Parade (by the bust station) and keep going to College road left onto Dulwich Wood Park and zoom down the whole length of that road (which turns into S Croxted Rd) until Thurlow Park road where I turn left. I keep going along Thurlow Park Road until the Tulse Hill junction where I go back home via Christchurch Road and back onto Brixton Hill. Takes (me) about 40  mins. And a fabulous exhilarating hill down Dulwich Wood Park, it's great!

I vary it a bit sometimes incorporating Gypsy Hill and Kirkdale (by Sydenham) which are both really good  hills to go up (and down!).


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheers han. I think I tried to cycle up near hill near Dulwich college once and nearly collapsed, the private road that's got what looks like a toll booth on it... that's fucking steep


----------



## han (Feb 1, 2010)

oh yes - that's the same hill, pretty much, as the College Lane one. Bonkers!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 3, 2010)

This may well kill me but I signed up without thinking about it too much. First bit of practice this weekend


----------



## Nixon (Feb 4, 2010)

Sounds like it will be good,but i smoke way too much and bike is way to screwed to even consider it..Was just thinking respect to the riders of South East London cause I cycled round there but totally hated it cause of the hills..Im a hill wuss though


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 4, 2010)

Nixon said:


> Sounds like it will be good,but i smoke way too much



I smoke even while cycling, how wrong is that?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 4, 2010)

Is there any official sponsorship form or that sort of thing for this? I know plenty of peeps who will good money to put me through this, much more than £15 entry donation type thing. Perhaps one of those online sponsorship thingies would be good no?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 4, 2010)

Captain R - I'm going to sort a justgiving link for the website - I'll let you know when its done


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 4, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Captain R - I'm going to sort a justgiving link for the website - I'll let you know when its done



Nice one, justgiving was what I was thinking of but couldn't remember it's name.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 4, 2010)

I've just posted my application form.  So I'll get something back in the post before long?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2010)

great thread
to anyone practicising around there, dare you to have a go at taymount rise! 
someone described it upthread iirc, shorter but steeper

just opposite and up from sainsburys
http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF-...unt rise se23&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl

hard even walking up there


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> great thread
> to anyone practicising around there, dare you to have a go at taymount rise!
> someone described it upthread iirc, shorter but steeper
> 
> ...



Is it harder than the nearby Sydenham Hill?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> I've just posted my application form.  So I'll get something back in the post before long?



Within a week hopefully - the post has been shocking around here lately.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> great thread
> to anyone practicising around there, dare you to have a go at taymount rise!
> someone described it upthread iirc, shorter but steeper
> 
> ...



If it didn't end in a cul de sac (and some beautiful art deco apartments) we would have gone up there...but don't worry, we're going up Eliot Bank which runs parallel to Taymont!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2010)

han said:


> I go  up Brixton Hill to Streatham, then at Streatham Hill station turn left at Leigham Court Rd and go to the very end of that road (a good little hill up there) to Streatham Common. Then I turn left onto Crown Lane and zoom down the hill to Crown Dale and then up Central Hill/Westow Hill (a biggie).
> 
> Then I turn left onto Crystal Palace Parade (by the bust station) and keep going to College road left onto Dulwich Wood Park and zoom down the whole length of that road (which turns into S Croxted Rd) until Thurlow Park road where I turn left. I keep going along Thurlow Park Road until the Tulse Hill junction where I go back home via Christchurch Road and back onto Brixton Hill. Takes (me) about 40  mins. And a fabulous exhilarating hill down Dulwich Wood Park, it's great!
> 
> I vary it a bit sometimes incorporating Gypsy Hill and Kirkdale (by Sydenham) which are both really good  hills to go up (and down!).



Ta han... did this today, with one stop halfway up Central Hill  tis a good practicing route, so reckon we'll do it a few more times, then maybe tackle the other side of Crystal Palace.


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ta han... did this today, with one stop halfway up Central Hill  tis a good practicing route, so reckon we'll do it a few more times, then maybe tackle the other side of Crystal Palace.



Nice one bee! Central Hill's a steep one isn't it! But you'll be up it in no time, it's amazing how just a teeny bit of hill practise makes you more able to go up hills after a very short time. It's a good ride that isn't it! Perhaps slightly too many main roads but that can be adapted of course. 

I've posted my form, so definitely doing this ride now 

Bee - fancy doing a long ride sometime, perhaps we could do a couple of hours?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep, I'd be up for that  I commute every day, but been a while since I've been for a long ride. I'm away next weekend, but not much on the ones after that


----------



## colacubes (Feb 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ta han... did this today, with one stop halfway up Central Hill  tis a good practicing route, so reckon we'll do it a few more times, then maybe tackle the other side of Crystal Palace.



I'll definitely be giving it a go when my bike's sorted 

memespring's entered now as well so will be doing this on his Brompton


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 7, 2010)

nipsla said:


> memespring's entered now as well so will be doing this on his Brompton



Thats the spirit!


----------



## colacubes (Feb 7, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Thats the spirit!



I don't think he's looking forward to the cobbles tbf


----------



## Onket (Feb 15, 2010)

I sent the link to my brother a few weeks ago and the  c u n t  has registered me.

Not been on my bike since I bought it about 9 months ago and both of it's tyres are flat.

 

It's got gears though, so the hills will be no problem, obviously. Urgh.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## colacubes (Feb 20, 2010)

I have received my entrance number for this.

*Has the fear*


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 21, 2010)

Any news on the just giving link? I'm keen to start tapping peeps up to pay watch me die!


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Any news on the just giving link? I'm keen to start tapping peeps up to pay watch me die!



I think you set up your own.

here's the evelina children's page (I think)

http://www.justgiving.com/echa


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Any news on the just giving link? I'm keen to start tapping peeps up to pay watch me die!


We can set one up love


----------



## Spark (Mar 6, 2010)

I've just signed up (and my boy although he doesn't know yet)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 6, 2010)

nice one.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 6, 2010)

Registrations have been Very successful.  I will honor anything I get in the post in the next few days but we have 191 registrations and the book is shutting at 200ish. Brixton Cycles have about 10 forms left.  I started out thinking it'd be great to get 70 riders but as its turned out I reckon we could probably get 300 if we pushed it at the Herne Hill good Friday meet - but we're limited by the size of The Alma.

Thanks to anyone here who helped spread the word. 

http://www.thelondonclassic.org


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 17, 2010)

Registrations are now closed.

Full route is 38.3 miles - details to follow.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 17, 2010)

Bugger - Was hoping for 32


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry - that would have meant missing 4 cobbled sections...at least we kept it under 40 eh?

I've ridden the full route twice now - there are 4 big climbs at the end but you can cheat and skip 2 of them.  Theres also the opportunity to cut 60% of the cobbles out if you're not feeling it on the exit of Bethnal Green Road...but this is The London Classic, you want to be there for the first one and do the full thing really.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds good.

What kind of start is it going to be?

It's going to be pretty busy what with 170ish.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool.

I made a justgiving page and then decided that i didn't want to get any sponsorship.  I now keep getting e-mails from them telling me to contact "local press" and just had one from the children's hospital asking if there's anything they can do to help me fundraise.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 17, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> What kind of start is it going to be?
> 
> It's going to be pretty busy what with 170ish.



We'll be there from 7am.  Official start is open from 7.30am.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 17, 2010)

tommers said:


> Cool.
> 
> I made a justgiving page and then decided that i didn't want to get any sponsorship.  I now keep getting e-mails from them telling me to contact "local press" and just had one from the children's hospital asking if there's anything they can do to help me fundraise.



From ECH?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> From ECH?



I got the same.  I guess it's cos they're signed up as a justgiving charity so they get notification when people volunteer to do stuff for them 

I haz 200squids worth of sponsorship so far.  I think it's cos everyone from work think I'm going to die doing it


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 17, 2010)

Bloody Hell - £200? Well done.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Bloody Hell - £200? Well done.



One of the few benefits of being a PA.  It's times like this I can rag the Directors for their hard earned cash


----------



## braindancer (Mar 19, 2010)

Is it still possible to register for this or have I missed the boat?

Edited to add: I've now looked at the website and answered my own question - bugger!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Mar 22, 2010)

Is there a sponsorship form I can download????  Can't see one on the site.  My mum says loads of her friends who will sponsor me, but these aren't the sort of people who ever go near a computer so JustGiving is no good.  I need a sheet for them to all sign, the old-fashioned way like at school!

I suppose I could make one myself, but that would feel a little wrong.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 22, 2010)

Let me get home and knock you one up on excel or summat.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay thanks that would be great....


----------



## colacubes (Mar 29, 2010)

Any news on the route yet?  I feel practice may be necessary for the hilly sections


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 29, 2010)

Route goes up on the website tomorrow night .

38 miles
24 sections of Pavé
4 lung bursting hills


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2010)

Is Pavé cobbles?


----------



## Onket (Mar 30, 2010)

braindancer said:


> Is it still possible to register for this or have I missed the boat?
> 
> Edited to add: I've now looked at the website and answered my own question - bugger!



You can pretend to be me- I've entered and am not going to be able to do the ride.

Let me know.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is Pavé cobbles?



Yes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2010)

are the hills all at the end?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 30, 2010)

Route available on the website...

http://www.thelondonclassic.org/?page_id=11


----------



## Diamond (Mar 30, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Route available on the website...
> 
> http://www.thelondonclassic.org/?page_id=11


----------



## braindancer (Mar 31, 2010)

Onket said:


> You can pretend to be me- I've entered and am not going to be able to do the ride.
> 
> Let me know.



Ooh that would be great.  I'll PM you.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 31, 2010)

Onket said:


> You can pretend to be me- I've entered and am not going to be able to do the ride.
> 
> Let me know.



If you're not riding can you let me know your no.?  Could be embarassing if your no. comes up in the raffle and we send you a prize even tho you weren't there/

ta


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2010)

I won't argue if you want to send me a prize.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Route available on the website...
> 
> http://www.thelondonclassic.org/?page_id=11


Cheers... just having a fiddle with google maps 

I'm really not sure about Canobie Road


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> If you're not riding can you let me know your no.?  Could be embarassing if your no. comes up in the raffle and we send you a prize even tho you weren't there/
> 
> ta



In all seriousness though, you may find there are quite a few people who have registered & then given their entry ticket to other people because they couldn't make it / aren't fit enough, etc.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 31, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheers... just having a fiddle with google maps
> 
> I'm really not sure about Canobie Road



Its not perfect but you can see a rough outline of the route here:-

http://www.geodistance.com/?id=48271


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 31, 2010)

Onket said:


> In all seriousness though, you may find there are quite a few people who have registered & then given their entry ticket to other people because they couldn't make it / aren't fit enough, etc.



Maybe - but you're telling me you're not coming - so I'm asking you what your numbe is so I can cancel your entry and give it to somebody else.

So what was your no. again?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Its not perfect but you can see a rough outline of the route here:-
> 
> http://www.geodistance.com/?id=48271


Oooh, cheers - that's a bit better than the google map I just did 

Doesn't look too long when you see it mapped out and go round it. I've never been on a ferry in London either, so quite excited about that 

Might see if I can import the map into here: http://veloroutes.org/bikemaps/


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> So what was your no. again?



I didn't say my number.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 31, 2010)

Well perhaps you could PM me what it is then - and help make life a bit easier for a bunch of volunteers with day jobs putting this on in their sparetime?


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2010)

You're making this more difficult than it needs to be. I've arranged for someone else to use my ticket now, thanks anyway.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

To be fair Onket, you were making it a little bit difficult 

Back on topic... I keep looking at the route and thinking ooh, there's a nice cake shop there, and a caf there, and a pub there


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2010)

I offered my ticket to someone else. I thought that was actually quite nice.

If someone else can use my ticket that'd be a good thing.

No need to overcomplicate things.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 6, 2010)

Omfg I'm so unfit, I'm going to die.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 6, 2010)

tommers said:


> I think you set up your own.
> 
> here's the evelina children's page (I think)
> 
> http://www.justgiving.com/echa



Edit: sorted it out now!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 6, 2010)

Just looked at the route.  Argghhh not Pennington Street!  I used to spend most of my day doing that back when I was a courier.  It's where News International is.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not sure how others have done it but the lady I deal with at EVH knows the TLC pledges from others (running at approx £2k between 5 people atm!).  I think you can just add EVH generically and mention TLC in the comments / reference...?


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck with this, was going to register but I see registration is now closed.  I was at Herne Hill on Friday and didn't see ya ;(

Oh well, next year


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 6, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> I'm not sure how others have done it but the lady I deal with at EVH knows the TLC pledges from others (running at approx £2k between 5 people atm!).  I think you can just add EVH generically and mention TLC in the comments / reference...?



Okay, so, I need to set up my own JustGiving page?  Or just give people the Evelina link?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm quite looking forward to this


----------



## crustychick (Apr 7, 2010)

oh dear  I can't come any more. i've been kidnapped and taken to Edinburgh.... booo


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Okay, so, I need to set up my own JustGiving page?  Or just give people the Evelina link?



I think I added it as my own event....  Isn't there an option for that?

Have people really raised over 2k?  That's amazing.


----------



## Spark (Apr 7, 2010)

Who else is still doing this? I was also wondering what time other people were planning on starting? 

I'm also looking forward to it but not feeling fit enough particularly for the hills.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 7, 2010)

I've got to see how me and the biking mate feel on Sunday, gotta be right up for it.  Hopefully we will be


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I'm also curious what time the majority will be starting.  I don't know anyone else doing this ride, so want to find people to talk to.

7.30am sounds a bit hardcore....


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm aiming for 7.30... the earlier the better - the city will be quieter, and can hopefully get back to Crystal Palace in time for a pub still serving Sunday lunch


----------



## Spark (Apr 7, 2010)

7.30 seemed a bit early for me too.  I was thinking a bit later, 9.00ish or so.


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I'm going to aim for about 8?  Earlier the better I think.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 7, 2010)

Some people will have to travel to get to the start, so I'd guess start times will spread out from 7.30-11?

I don't live in London at the moment but will crash over at a mate's in Camberwell and aim to be at the start for 8.

How long are you guys figuring the whole ride will take?  4 hours?  I'm not so fast....


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 7, 2010)

I just realized it's a 5.5 mile ride for me in the morning to get to the start point in Crystal Palace.  Oh well, what's a few more...


----------



## braindancer (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope to get to the start about 8:30.... I imagine it should take 3-4 hours.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone else feeling _a bit worried?_


----------



## Spark (Apr 8, 2010)

yes and no.  I haven't been cycling as much over the past month (or doing lots of other exercise) but it's not that far and I'm happy to take it a bit slow and do it in my own time.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 9, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Anyone else feeling _a bit worried?_



Please don't be!  Apart from 4 hills (2 of which you can skip) its pan flat.  The cobbles are more for ornamental purposes...and we want you to have fun, thats important


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2010)

braindancer said:


> I imagine it should take 3-4 hours.



yeah, about that, dependent on pub breaks.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> How long are you guys figuring the whole ride will take?  4 hours?  I'm not so fast....


I reckon 4 or 5 hours at a leisurely trundle 



i'mnotsofast said:


> Anyone else feeling _a bit worried?_


Maybe about the hills, but not going to think about them til I get to them, and hoping adrenalin kicks in a bit to get me to the top.

Weather's looking good for Sunday


----------



## braindancer (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like I shall be doing it on my jack-jones now so if you see a chap with a ginger beard on a bright red cannondale racer say hello......


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck everyone, all the best.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Apr 9, 2010)

A bit worried but reckon I'll be ok once I've started. 

Monday of course is another matter, I'm expecting to be very achey indeed!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 9, 2010)

200+ rider packs - with a free mule bar per rider
150 free water bottles  - 1st come 1st served
6 banners to put up
50 T-shirts to flog
1000 holes to be punched in 200 signs
200 signs to go up in the middle of the night
1 gypsy jazz DJ
1 Big screen
and a big box of free stuff to raffle off at the end

If you built it they will come...or at least you hope they do...


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh one other thing - I've lost that nice bit of paper you sent me through the post with my rider number on it.  But I can remember what the number was, to within a few numbers, maybe even spot on!  Will you have a list of names and everything will be okay, or am I in trouble?


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 9, 2010)

Also, assuming a fair day, jacket or no jacket?  Bag or no bag?

I know I'll enjoy myself much more with no rucksack, no coat, but then there's various bike tools I need to have on me.

How are you going to carry stuff you'll need - will it be a) rucksack, b) coat pocket or c) you've planned in advance and can put tools in a small bike bag like this?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 10, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Oh one other thing - I've lost that nice bit of paper you sent me through the post with my rider number on it.  But I can remember what the number was, to within a few numbers, maybe even spot on!  Will you have a list of names and everything will be okay, or am I in trouble?



We've got a spreddie with all the entries - just tell us at the start.


----------



## Spark (Apr 10, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Also, assuming a fair day, jacket or no jacket?  Bag or no bag?
> 
> I know I'll enjoy myself much more with no rucksack, no coat, but then there's various bike tools I need to have on me.
> 
> How are you going to carry stuff you'll need - will it be a) rucksack, b) coat pocket or c) you've planned in advance and can put tools in a small bike bag like this?



pannier with a bit of stuff in (but I always cycle with at least one pannier anyway)


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2010)

i'm getting my mate to carry the pump.  couple of tyre levers, multitool and an inner tube in my pocket - you don't need food or drink, there are shops, cafes and pubs along the way!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 10, 2010)

Ummm looks like the London Classic website is down?

Am trying to find out exactly where the start point is.. just know it's somewhere in Crystal Palace...


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Ummm looks like the London Classic website is down?
> 
> Am trying to find out exactly where the start point is.. just know it's somewhere in Crystal Palace...



Alma Pub.  Church Rd.  SE19

http://www.qype.co.uk/place/148110-The-Alma-London


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 10, 2010)

The Alma on church road (or street) 





tommers said:


> you don't need food or drink, there are shops, cafes and pubs along the way!


Open at that time on a sunday?


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Open at that time on a sunday?




This is London.  the city that never sleeps.  Newsagents and stuff will be open...  Petrol stations, supermarkets.... wetherspoons.... the alma.....


----------



## Diamond (Apr 11, 2010)

I've just got back from my London to Paris adventure and am a bit concerned about my knees for tomorrow.

There's a fair bit of pain involved in bending the knee joint, specifically when walking up and down stairs.

Is this usual wear and tear after a big ride and what would you advise with regard to the London Classic?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 11, 2010)

Few wrong turnings, slightly sore wrists from the cobbles, but yay... that was fun (especially stopping at scumtek for a bit of a dance) and my longest bike ride yet. I'm a bit buzzy


----------



## pootle (Apr 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Few wrong turnings, slightly sore wrists from the cobbles, but yay... that was fun (especially stopping at scumtek for a bit of a dance) and my longest bike ride yet. I'm a bit buzzy



Well done Biddly! I'm especially loving the stopping at scumtek bit! 

Nice one!


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 11, 2010)

Gutted I couldn't do it. Just didn't feel ready enough for that long a ride. Just watching Paris-Roubaix now which has been recorded (no spoilers ha ha). That race is hardcore.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 11, 2010)

Top day and great route. Bit gutted I didn't finish due to a rather undignified falling off my bike incident (my foot really hurts now!) but still pleased I did about 30 miles 

Scumtek were playing some great tunes!!


----------



## Diamond (Apr 11, 2010)

In the end I didn't make it thanks to some mightily frustrating knee knack.

Well done to everyone who completed the course.

The weather looked great so I'm sure it was an ace ride.


----------



## han (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't believe I ended up staying up so late on Saturday that I lunched this out  - what a twunt - a bit gutted really - I hope you got my text this morning Niplsa and Bee?! 

Glad to hear it was a great day. How long did it take people, generally, to do 40 miles?

Sorry to hear you hurt your foot Nipsla 

So did you find a squat party on the ride then?!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 11, 2010)

han said:


> I can't believe I ended up staying up so late on Saturday that I lunched this out  - what a twunt - a bit gutted really - I hope you got my text this morning Niplsa and Bee?!
> 
> Glad to hear it was a great day. How long did it take people, generally, to do 40 miles?
> 
> ...



  Predictable, though.  How was the Tweed?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 11, 2010)

han said:
			
		

> I can't believe I ended up staying up so late on Saturday that I lunched this out  - what a twunt - a bit gutted really - I hope you got my text this morning Niplsa and Bee?!
> 
> Glad to hear it was a great day. How long did it take people, generally, to do 40 miles?
> 
> ...



We did. Half thought about sending you a punishment text at 7am but thought it would be too cruel 

I think most people did it in 4-5 hours but there was at least half an hour of fucking around by the woolwich ferry as it's stated opening didn't happen.

We did find a squat party and had a little flapjack break outside it for 20 mins or so to enjoy the excellent choons


----------



## han (Apr 11, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Predictable, though.  How was the Tweed?



Predictable?! Oh dear. 

The Tweed was amazing. You have got to come next year Ms T - you'd love it. A great opportunity for getting glammed up.

In fact I think we should get a posse together next year cos it was SO MUCH fun.

Nipsla - sounds like a lovely ride and paced at a good pace not like a crazy race 

Must've been mad finding the party! Nice one! 
ps: thanx for not waking me up XxX


----------



## Ms T (Apr 11, 2010)

han said:


> Predictable?! Oh dear.
> 
> The Tweed was amazing. You have got to come next year Ms T - you'd love it. A great opportunity for getting glammed up.
> 
> ...



Wait until you see my new bike helmet.    I got my voucher through already so I should be getting my new bike and accoutrements soon.


----------



## han (Apr 11, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Wait until you see my new bike helmet.    I got my voucher through already so I should be getting my new bike and accoutrements soon.



Ace!

Is it one of those tweedy ones that looks like a horse-riding helmet?


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2010)

It was great.  The cobbley bits were suitably fun and the hilly bits were knackering, but not too knackering... 

Special mention to the blackheath tea hut - half a litre of cheap energy drink for 70p.  Just the ticket.

It made me want to do more weekend rides.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 12, 2010)

I was the guy wearing jeans and a waterproof jacket and sweating like you wouldn't believe.  I didn't see anyone else in my weight class.  

I really flagged from Woolwich onwards.  I stopped at almost every newsagent for a can of coke and a breather.  I was pleased just not to have come last!  

Erm, that was because some people started a lot later than me...


----------



## Spark (Apr 12, 2010)

That was good, and I won a prize in the raffle.

Feeling a bit achey but not too bad today.


----------



## Onket (Apr 12, 2010)

Heard you got a good view of Skumtek, I didn't realise you were close enough to stop off!! Good stuff.

Anyone got pictures?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 12, 2010)

Why... is that where you were?


----------



## braindancer (Apr 12, 2010)

Gutted to have missed this - came down with a stomach bug and was not feeling clever at all......  

Balls


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks to all that came along and did the ride, those that couldn't make it we'll hopefully see next year.  We got more right than we got wrong and learnt a lot for next time.  Haven't got a final figure on how much we raised but it looked like a lot - so hats off to you all!


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Thanks to all that came along and did the ride, those that couldn't make it we'll hopefully see next year.  We got more right than we got wrong and learnt a lot for next time.  Haven't got a final figure on how much we raised but it looked like a lot - so hats off to you all!



Thanks for doing it all.  It looked like a lot of work.  I think everybody had a good time!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes I thought it was all very well-organized.  The only thing I'd have liked is a lot more riders - 400! - since on such a long route and with staggered start times I found it easy to be riding on my own for long stretches.  I know this would mean you couldn't use the Alma, but the pub at the end should not be the primary consideration!  However perhaps it's also the case that a bigger ride would mean you'd have to apply for licenses/permits/negotiate with the police and authorities?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 12, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Yes I thought it was all very well-organized.  The only thing I'd have liked is a lot more riders - 400! - since on such a long route and with staggered start times I found it easy to be riding on my own for long stretches.  I know this would mean you couldn't use the Alma, but the pub at the end should not be the primary consideration!  However perhaps it's also the case that a bigger ride would mean you'd have to apply for licenses/permits/negotiate with the police and authorities?



Yeah, thats abou the nub of it.  We're going to try and build it slowly, the tweed run sold all 400 spaces in 1 hour! Not sure we can match that yet.  The insurance / safety angle is also massive - basically you need to be a professional events company with several full time staff to put on a ride with closed roads.  We did inform the police and they gave us advice; we also took legal advice and the ride was donation rather than subscription to circumvent a plethora of risk assessment and liability issues.

We had 162 riders.  It'd be nice to get to a full compliment of 200 next year with another 50 coming to watch Paris-Roubaix.  The overwhelming feedback is that Crystal Palace is a winner, the south London alps work well.  We don't want to corporatise the charachter of the ride, we want to keep it friendly and accessible to all.

Glad you enjoyed it though


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 13, 2010)

How's everyone been doing with JustGiving? I find having to set a target a bit embarrassing... don't want it to be too high and look greedy, don't want it to be too low and not get enough. I guess start low and keep raising it?

Also, one person I asked said he would have gladly sponsored me if it hadn't been in aid of a children's hospital, because the money wouldn't get there.  He referred me to stories like this:

http://www.sundaymercury.net/news/m...shake-up-of-charity-donations-66331-25562889/

I haven't looked into the politics at all, and of course just automatically think it sounds a very worthy cause.  

But is there an issue here?


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why... is that where you were?



I don't really bother with that kind of thing anymore.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 13, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Thanks to all that came along and did the ride, those that couldn't make it we'll hopefully see next year.  We got more right than we got wrong and learnt a lot for next time.  Haven't got a final figure on how much we raised but it looked like a lot - so hats off to you all!





tommers said:


> Thanks for doing it all.  It looked like a lot of work.  I think everybody had a good time!


Aye, hats off to those that organised it all... very happy with my new water bottle 

The route was really well signed and we only took a couple of wrong turnings. The only thing that I reckon needs looking at is the ferry


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 15, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Also, one person I asked said he would have gladly sponsored me if it hadn't been in aid of a children's hospital, because the money wouldn't get there.  He referred me to stories like this:
> 
> http://www.sundaymercury.net/news/m...shake-up-of-charity-donations-66331-25562889/
> 
> ...



Hi

The money raised goes to The Evelina - not G&StTNHS trust.  We were offered the option of specifying donations to Clinical/Research or family supprt (travel, accomodation costs, toys etc).  We've left it up to The Evelina to decide.

PM me if you need the contact details of the hospital's fundrasing team - they can give you more detail.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't want to seem like too much of a dick, but the total raised for the Evelina is a lot less than it should have been.  

As it stands currently I've raised more than 10% of the sponsorship out of 200 riders.  I'm guessing I'd collected £340 or so when the total of £3400 was put on the London Classic website.  I'm now up to £565 from about twenty people.   Yet I'm out of work, live with my parents in the sticks, and with two exceptions I don't have rich friends.

I understand the website figure will need to be updated to reflect donations coming in from other riders too.    But take off my part and the average is £15 per rider.  So obviously most people just treated it as another bike ride, made the minimum recommended donation (which I also made and haven't counted in my total) and then ignored the bit about getting sponsored to raise funds for the Evelina.

I might have been the fattest and most unfit person on the race but at least I knew what the point of it was.  All those super-fit guys in lycra with £2k bikes might have sped past me as I panted and puffed, but it seems they could not be bothered getting any sponsorship or even dipping into their own deep pockets!  It was just another Sunday morning race to them.  

It really is not hard to use your Facebook network to find sponsors or ask at work.  I also got my mum to ask relatives, family friends and neighbours, and I posted on a forum where I'm well known - here's the thread where I kept on hassling people.  Anyone could have done stuff like this.  I don't believe there's a rider on the race who couldn't have raised £50, thinking of everyone they know at work, friends, family.  And so the total raised for the Evelina should have been at least £10k.

Sigmund, you mention earlier that JustGiving pledges are "running at approx £2k between 5 people".  That was before I set mine up.  So is the true story even worse, and actually about 6 people out of 200 raised 75% of the money??  That can't be right, surely?  If so, that is just bizarre!

For future years, is there any way you could press on people that they really ought to make some effort to raise money if they want to do what is after all a charity fundraiser?


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 24, 2010)

I do hope I am ranting over nothing, and making myself look very silly, and it is just a very outdated figure on the London Classic site!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 25, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> For future years, is there any way you could press on people that they really ought to make some effort to raise money if they want to do what is after all a charity fundraiser?



We want that left up to people to decide - we'd rather people decided how much to donate and what level of challenge TLC is to them - and gain sponsorship etc themselves. We don't want to box anybody in.  The Evelina themselves requested that entry be donation rather than subscription.  

We want a diverse mix of cyclists to take part, so if lycra warriors who find it a walk in the park want to give the minimum suggested donation then thats cool - as would folk on benefits / low incomes giving less.  Look, it was our first go, we wanted people to turn up and we wanted to know if it could work.  We're going to grow the event over the next few years but we don't want to spoil its charachter. Its not the London Marathon after all.

Your contribution is greater than other folk - and we (and the Evelina) are really grateful for that.  If you have ideas about fundraising or want to volunteer for next year get in touch via email / PM.



> That was before I set mine up. So is the true story even worse, and actually about 6 people out of 200 raised 75% of the money?? That can't be right, surely? If so, that is just bizarre!



Yes thats right - and entirely in the pattern of how fundraising goes according to the Evelina's fundraiser - you don't make much from the start line entry.  Again I'll ask you to take this up with The Evelina's fundraiser if you want a detailed breakdown


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 25, 2010)

Well either raising money for the charity is important or it isn't.   If it isn't, what's the point of the ride happening?  And if it is important, then you need to communicate this more strongly to the riders.  Tell them that taking part means getting sponsored.  A bit more of the Bob Geldof attitude, give us yer fooking money!  Yes, you can learn from the London Marathon, where everyone taking part knows it is not just about personal challenge but also helping good causes.

It really makes me angry that there were so many obviously loaded weekend racers, for whom the ride was no challenge, who couldn't be arsed raising money for a children's hospital and just wanted to show off!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 25, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Well either raising money for the charity is important or it isn't.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> It really makes me angry that there were so many obviously loaded weekend racers, for whom the ride was no challenge, who couldn't be arsed raising money for a children's hospital and just wanted to show off!


The ride wasn't a fund-raising event, and no-one was under any obligation to raise money via sponsorship, or even donate to the charity (although I think most people did donate on the day). I think the organisers just thought it'd be a decent thing to support a charity because the opportunity was there. If people decided to sort out sponsorship and raise some more money, fair enough, if they just wanted to go on a ride then equally fair enough. 

Not sure why you're getting so angry?


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The ride wasn't a fund-raising event
> 
> Not sure why you're getting so angry?



Because the ride clearly * was* a fund-raising event:







Yet most people just couldn't be bothered!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 25, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Because the ride* was* a fund-raising event, but most people just couldn't be bothered!


No it wasn't. It was an event that raised some money for a charity, but it wasn't a fundraising event, there is a big difference.

If it was this quote from their site would read very differently:



> *What is it?                 *
> It’s a bike ride around London. Some people have called it an ‘urban  cyclosportive’ but it’s equally well described as a ‘cycling challenge’  or more simply a ‘bike ride’.



I'd be chuffed with myself for raising so much money and try not to get angry at others that didn't. It wasn't mandatory to do so. 

Chill out a bit


----------



## Spark (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree - it didn't seem to me that it's primary purpose was fundraising.  I understood it to be a fun event which had a nominated charity which it was suggested people give a donation to if they took part.  If you wanted to be sponsored to raise more for that charity then all well and good.

And how do you know the "weekend racers" you are so disparaging about hadn't donated or raised a decent amount?  They may also be doing other more challenging events this year which they are raising a lot of money for charity for - are they expected to try and raise sponsorship from friends and family every time they do a bike ride?


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 25, 2010)

Reading the FAQ on the website again, I agree they don't make it sound like you have to donate if you don't want to, and they don't encourage you to get sponsorship.    I think this was a mistake.  The organizers should have made clear that people were expected to raise money if they wanted to participate.  

I'm not going to say the day was just a lark for a load of lycra show-offs, because I did meet a broad range of people, e.g. a paramedic, a primary school headmaster, an advertising regulator.  I would think these are people who would have happily raised money, if it had been presented as important.

If the organizers weren't willing to tell people to raise funds, and if they didn't believe in the charity, then what's the point of the ride?  You might say it was "a fun day" but the ride would have been no less fun if it was more clearly a fundraiser.

I'm aware I'm changing my stance.  At first I was blaming the 194 riders who didn't raise much.  Now I see that it's whoever conceived of the ride and wrote the text for the website who lacked the conviction to make it a charity event.  And I just don't see any point in the ride if it isn't principally to make money for a good cause.


----------



## Spark (Apr 25, 2010)

The point is a fun event which also raises a bit of money for charity.  Make it all about sponsorhip and it becomes something else and possibly puts people off taking part.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 25, 2010)

Spark said:


> The point is a fun event which also raises a bit of money for charity.  Make it all about sponsorhip and it becomes something else and possibly puts people off taking part.



thank you!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 25, 2010)

Spark said:


> And how do you know the "weekend racers" you are so disparaging about hadn't donated or raised a decent amount?



Because six people raised 75% of the money and I saw more than five weekend racers....


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 25, 2010)

Spark said:


> The point is a fun event which also raises a bit of money for charity.  Make it all about sponsorhip and it becomes something else and possibly puts people off taking part.



Well, good!  Maybe it would be a good thing to get rid of the guys who just want to show off how fast they can ride their expensive bikes, without raising a penny.  After all, the race was oversubscribed.  Let them go to their bike clubs instead.


----------



## Spark (Apr 25, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> And I just don't see any point in the ride if it isn't principally to make money for a good cause.



because some people just like cycling and like the chance to cycle around London on a nice spring day with other people ending up at a pub to watch some more cycling


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 25, 2010)

Spark said:


> because some people just like cycling and like the chance to cycle around London on a nice spring day with other people ending up at a pub to watch some more cycling



Hey, I spent the year before last as a cycle courier (before getting massively unfit fast), so I like cycling around London as much or more than the next man.  But I don't think the ride would have lost anything, and it would have gained a lot, if it had more clearly been about raising money for charity.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Hey, I spent the year before last as a cycle courier (before getting massively unfit fast), so I like cycling around London as much or more than the next man.  But I don't think the ride would have lost anything, and it would have gained a lot, if it had more clearly been about raising money for charity.



I'm not being funny mate but you're coming across as a bit of a dick.  PM Sigmund if you feel that strongly about it.


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Hey, I spent the year before last as a cycle courier (before getting massively unfit fast), so I like cycling around London as much or more than the next man.  But I don't think the ride would have lost anything, and it would have gained a lot, if it had more clearly been about raising money for charity.



mate.  seriously.  stop it.  If you want to run your own ride then do it.  if you don't want to take part in this one then don't.  But stop annoying me by whining on and on because it doesn't exactly fit your idea of what it should be.,


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Apr 25, 2010)

Whoever you are, not annoying you really isn't something I thought much about.  Another non-contributing rider, I'm guessing.


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Whoever you are, not annoying you really isn't something I thought much about.  Another non-contributing rider, I'm guessing.





Organise your own ride.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 27, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> I think this was a mistake.  The organizers should have made clear that people were expected to raise money if they wanted to participate.



You're entitled to your opinion but I really don't think you've thought this through.

The ride posed a serious challenge to a commuter who rides 8 miles a day, people on recumbents or folk who were dusting down their bikes and in many cases getting back in the saddle for the first time in ages.  These were by and large the folk who would find TLC hard enough to be worthy of getting serious sponsorship.

Then there were folk into bike culture - fixie riders and the like - who are bang on for anything like this - even better if theres a bike race on telly at the end and beer on tap.  Not such a challenge physically for these folk - never likely to raise money on justgiving but if they want to stick a few quid in the pot then all well and good.

Then theres the fabled weekend lycra clad sportists you mention - probably sick of endless laps of Richmond park and just perhaps curious to see what TLC is all about.  Again no justgiving, but a few quid in the pot, no problem.

You seem keen to just get one type - ie the first type - involved and try and extract the maximum amount of spondulics from them for charity.  Would you turn away groups two and three and their money? Bit of a risk that for an event run out of Crystal Palace on a chilly morning in April.

Look, the whole point of The London Classic is its an inclusive thing with all sorts of cyclists taking part - remove the diversity and you lose the charachter I feel; but hey, I have a day job and I don't work for an events company, I'm just someone who loves the spring classics and rides a bike.  It was our first go.  TLC represented maybe 500 hours work between 5 people to set up

.



i'mnotsofast said:


> If the organizers weren't willing to tell people to raise funds, and if they didn't believe in the charity, then what's the point of the ride?



'Didn't believe in the charity'...harsh, really harsh. 



i'mnotsofast said:


> Now I see that it's whoever conceived of the ride and wrote the text for the website who lacked the conviction to make it a charity event.



First and foremost we wanted to make sure TLC happened at all - we've all got day jobs, partners, kids. We took advice throughout from the chief fundraiser at The Evelina (who I formally ask you to take up your beef with as frankly I don't have the time or energy).  She advised us on entries, not making donation mandatory  etc - and she is a fundraising professional who does this kind of stuff for a living so maybe do the decent thing and get in touch with ? And before you slate people who are acting on the best intentions walk a mile in their shoes (or even better cycle!).

Anyway, I wanted to address your points but also not let this thread finish on such a bum note - feedback has been overwhelmingly positive and we met last week to discuss how we're going to improve TLC 2011 - more riders, more cobbles and hopefully more money for charity - but we'll still be using a carrot instead of a stick.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 27, 2010)

*The London Classic - the movie*

I spotted at least one folk I know off these boards  - are there more?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice little film. Didn't spot myself (phew!) or any of the other 3 I was with. Did spot someone on a recumbent though


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, cycled home last night through westminster and vauxhall... and went down a cobbledy street which reminded me of this


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nice little film.



Thanks BB

Cobbled street in Vauxhall you say 

<consults TLC pave db>


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2010)

Nah, it was in Westminster, let me go look at the map. (the cobbles reminded me of TLC not where I was )

edit: storey's gate


----------



## lemontop (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## tommers (Apr 27, 2010)

strutton ground also has pebbles.  There's a few round there, maybe food for thought for next year?  although it all fitted together well with this route, I thought....


----------



## tommers (Apr 27, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> I spotted at least one folk I know off these boards  - are there more?




nice film, i think it gets the whole spirit of the thing.

Was that who was stood at the top of that bloody hill with the camera?  I was cursing them when I saw them.

I'm not sure they caught my best side.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 27, 2010)

tommers said:


> nice film, i think it gets the whole spirit of the thing.
> 
> Was that who was stood at the top of that bloody hill with the camera?  I was cursing them when I saw them.
> 
> I'm not sure they caught my best side.



They get your better side on the stiils on flickr (link on tlc website) - I'll re-post the photos on the website when I get home later this week

The film crew were so pissed at 3am on Sunday morning I'm suprised they managed to capture anything at all.


----------



## Spark (Apr 28, 2010)

I wasn't in the film, but am in a picture on the flikr page


----------



## Spark (Apr 29, 2010)

I forgot to mention that quite a few people I have told about the ride since doing it have seemed keen on taking part next year.


----------



## netbob (Dec 31, 2010)

Has anyone heard if this is happening again in 2011?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 2, 2011)

memespring said:


> Has anyone heard if this is happening again in 2011?


 
Dunno, websites not updated for a 2011 ride. Try asking Sigmund Fraud, he's likely to be in the know


----------

